# DRAFT NIGHT BUZZ: Antoine walker might end up a knick..MUST READ...SOURCE!!!!



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.nbadraft.net/draftbuzz007.htm 

This is the part I do not like... 

We're hearing from sources that a blockbuster trade is on the table involving 3 teams. The trade would include Boston, New York and Seattle. The trade would have Antoine Walker going to New York, Kurt Thomas and 9 going to Seattle, and Boston receiving 12, 14, and 30. 
--------------------------------------- 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

I don't know about the rest of you, but this trade SUCKS!!! please layden, don't do it....


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

:hurl:

Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> :hurl:
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me.


I seriously feel like throwing up right now....awww...dam, I ruined my keyboard...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't like Antoine Walker as a player, but that trade would actually be ok for the Knicks.

They'd still have a 2nd rounder, with which they could use on Kendrick Perkins.

Knicks:
C: Perkins
PF: Walker
SF: Sprewell
SG: Houston
PG: Eisley

BTW...Boston would have 4 first rounders!


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

i dont care about walker....so i dont care for this trade


----------



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vinsanity</b>!
> i dont care about walker....so i dont care for this trade


so, if you didn't care...why did you even bother posting a message???


----------



## Bam-Bam (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh Lawd, puhleeze let any talk of bringing Walker to NY, die a quick death....

Layden & the Cable cone-heads have been SOS (Stuck on Stupid) for the past few years. Can you beleve, that they're still paying for LJ & Longhley?!!!! I like Alan H, but gat-damn...100 mill for him? For crying out LOUD!!!!! START OVER!!!! Whoever said, that NY fans wouldn't/couldn't wait for a winner, doesn't live in or for NYC! The direction (for the lack of a better word) that the current management is going is "dead & stinking".....

Clean house, no, Blow the house up & start over!!!:upset:


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

We only play with one basketball, so how can we have Houston, Walker and spree all on the floor at one time? I dont like walkers game, hes so lazy looking on the floor and throws up to many garbage shots ( i know that some of them go in but it would drive me crazy).


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

I see why the Knick fans would be upset, but Walker is a player. The Knicks would be back in the playoffs, so you can't complain.


----------



## H2O (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RocketFan85</b>!
> I see why the Knick fans would be upset, but Walker is a player. The Knicks would be back in the playoffs, so you can't complain.


I don't know if losing in the first round of the playoffs for the next 5 years is really enough to keep me from complaining. This trade is nuts.:no:


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

Amen to you, H2O. Just making the playoffs isn't enough, especially after 30 years of not winning one. Also, Walker's game isn't all that. For him to come to NY jacking up shots like he does in Boston, isn't going to sit well with Houston, definitely not with Sprewell...


----------



## The PHANTOM (May 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tapseer</b>!
> Amen to you, H2O. Just making the playoffs isn't enough, especially after 30 years of not winning one. Also, Walker's game isn't all that. For him to come to NY jacking up shots like he does in Boston, isn't going to sit well with Houston, definitely not with Sprewell...


that is of course...unless, the knicks/rockets trade rumor happens with the New York trading Houston to the rockets for Mobley, Griffin and Kato...

Knicks starting lineup

PG-charlie Ward
SG-Cutino mobley
SF-Latrell Sprewell
PF-Antoine Walker
C- Kelvin Cato


:hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl:


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>H2O</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know if losing in the first round of the playoffs for the next 5 years is really enough to keep me from complaining. This trade is nuts.:no:


H20 hit the nail on the head. Knicks fans dont want a team that can make the playoffs, we want a team that can win the whole thing. We need to be able to compete in the NBA, not just in the east.


----------



## jawn100 (Jun 1, 2003)

If im the Knicks i do just about any deal that doesn't involve Houston or THomas as long as their getting younger and longer. If the Knicks plan on competing any time soon they can't get rid of one of the best, most experienced bigs in the east. People dont realize how valuable kurt is. The Knicks should try to trade for or draft a young big man to pair with Kurt down low. We all know that Houston can light it up. It would be nice to see the Knicks draft T.J as he would add some excitment to the garden but layden would get so much heat for taking so many points recently in the draft


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

If I were the Knicks I'd definitely keep Thomas and Houston (like the poster before said). Those are two quality players that you could build around. Spreewell is a fine player, but if I could I'd trade him for a young player or some high draft picks. I'd try to get a p.g. somehow, like tj ford. Also if McDyess could come back it would be a huge lift in my opinion.

players i'd keep:

Allan Houston

Kurt Thomas

Anotnio McDyess

Frank Williams

Lavor Postell

Michael Doleac

Howard Eisley 

(Just my opinion though.)


----------



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

This just sounds too big to be true for me. I just don't think that Boston would want to give up one of their franchise players for a couple of young guys who would take a couple of years to develop. This trade sounds good and dandy for New York, but I just can't see Boston and/or Seattle agreeing to this. :no:


----------

